# Allen Edmonds Special Order thread



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

They really need a Special Order stamp for inside the shoes.

I'm starting this thread in hopes that others who have gotten special make Allen Edmonds will drop off stories and images.

Nowhere near as fun as the C.E.O. Factory Tour thread started by gman-17 (I'm jealous they put Gerard's name in lights on the factory tour).

Not as informative about classic shoes as the thread started on the "Strawfut" (Which I hope they recreate)

This thread is to show off a pair of my first cordovan shoes. I read, studied, learned about Cordovan and finally decided to get a pair. As said over and over again in previous threads, I have fickle feet when it comes to fit. I went with the style with the widest forefoot and narrowest heel available today -- The Macneil. If this were the 1950's I'd probably go with the same last as whatever they used for the "Strawfut" since it has a narrower waist and a narrower heel with a much wider forefoot... yet, this will have to do.

With this shoe I went all out and asked for something a bit off the beaten path. Since I fell in love with the leather wrapped Poron (super-dense space-age foam-rubber) footbed that was used on the Dryden style a few years back I decided to go with that for my special order. 

I walk and dance a lot so any spongy comfort that can be added I greatly appreciate, especially when it never looses it's spongy properties and conforms to your foot just like a regular leather footbed (don't forget it's also over cork which molds to your foot as well.

The other major change I decided to get was to not go with the reverse welt. It's a design meant to keep out water, yet since it is made of leather itself and the thread is cotton, it really does just as good a job as when you don't have one at all. If it were made of rubber, perhaps it would help in wet situation, but as it is, adding a reverse welt ads weight and a wider perimeter to the shoe.

Without the reverse welt the shoe is a bit more maneuverable on a dancefloor.

So here they are. I'm sure they are the only pair in existence. the gunboat shoe lovers may think them an abomination, yet I think they are right at home on my feet, yet I still wish they would find that "Strawfut" Last.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Matt: Thanks for sharing the concept and reality of your 'special make-up' AE order. Your customized MacNeils look amazing...I had never considered such but, your elimination of the reverse not only makes sense from a structural perspective, while also improving the look of the shoes!

My last special make-up order from AE was also for a pair of MacNeils. Although my changes were no where near as extensive as those specified in your order. As a long time fan of the design, I really(!) wanted a pair in an alpine grain leather..the MacNeil was offered only in burgundy or black, at the time. So, my order was for a pair of MacNeils, in chili, grained calf.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

What have you gotten when it comes to special order?

I have a pair of Alpine Grain in Chili that are probably from the 1980s... pretty nice looking shoes. They just tend to be too chunky to wear. It's the reason I went without the Reverse welt on these.


----------



## Hoof (Feb 14, 2007)

I think this is going to be a great thread. It will be interesting to see all the different shoes that people have dreamed up.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Gerard and I will be at the Chicago meet-up tomorrow with Paul Grangaard, Jim Kass and Colin Hall from AE, and we'll bring this up with them! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mattdeckard said:


> What have you gotten when it comes to special order?
> 
> I have a pair of Alpine Grain in Chili that are probably from the 1980s... pretty nice looking shoes. They just tend to be too chunky to wear. It's the reason I went without the Reverse welt on these.


Because AE was not offering the MacNeil in the chili grained calf at the time I wanted a pair, they considered that a special make-up and tagged the additional $100 on the cost of the shoes. Perhaps not overly creative but, it's what I wanted. Love the shoes...wish I had not had to spend the additional C-note but, they were worth it!


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mattdeckard said:


> They really need a Special Order stamp for inside the shoes.
> 
> I'm starting this thread in hopes that others who have gotten special make Allen Edmonds will drop off stories and images.
> 
> ...


Matt,

Why did you do this? Why? This is wrong. I have tried so hard not to purchase shoes. Those are fantastic! I have got to get my own pair. They are absolutely amazing. Christmas will not come soon enough!

-Gerard


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

This is really inspiring. I wonder if they could come up with a list of available leathers, styles and options that we could use as a starting point.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Thank you. I'm wearing them right now... about to go around the block again to give them a little break in.
If you do order a pair, make sure you mention that I was the inspiration.

As for what one can get through special orders. Any leather that is available through the company can be used to make any shoe that is recraftable and made in the US. You can do any leather they have anywhere. I might go with a Walnut and white suede spectator in the style MacNeil I did above in the near future. 

As for color since I've been asked... it's the standard Cordovan color Allen Edmonds offers in their cordovans -- burgundy.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

gracian said:


> This is really inspiring. I wonder if they could come up with a list of available leathers, styles and options that we could use as a starting point.


Gracian,

To Matt's point, the options are pretty wide open. Call customer service and they will send you a form which has all the options on it. If can find my form from back when I ordered the Moras I will post it here.

I am really liking those shoes. They look brown. I wonder if AE can do special colors in the Shell. I am going to ask tomorrow.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

That will be the ideal time - when you have the top execs from both AE and Horween Leather Company in the same room having a good time.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Exactly Lou. They may run out of there from all the questions. :icon_smile_big:



LD111134 said:


> That will be the ideal time - when you have the top execs from both AE and Horween Leather Company in the same room having a good time.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Unfortunately AE Special Order does not include size modification,
only leather and and color changes, correct?

For example no AE shoes that I have ever tried fit, except in
their orthopedic line, which to me are ugly in the extreme.
As for "long wings", I dislike the style. I would buy other
models if they fit.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

comrade said:


> Unfortunately AE Special Order does not include size modification,
> only leather and and color changes, correct?
> 
> For example no AE shoes that I have ever tried fit, except in
> ...


No my understanding it that you can pretty much change anthing. So you can get two shoes of different sizes, different widths and they can build any current shoe on any current last. I would contact them to see if they can make the shoe you want in the orthopedic fit.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm not sure about an Allen Edmonds Orthopedic line. He may be referring to Alden.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

LD111134 said:


> Gerard and I will be at the Chicago meet-up tomorrow with Paul Grangaard, Jim Kass and Colin Hall from AE, and we'll bring this up with them! :icon_smile_wink:


Hopefully you can give me their opinion on the style they made for me. It's still heavy duty, yet without the extra bumper of about a quarter inch that comes along with the reverse welt. Just makes me feel a little less clumsy (perhaps not be... yet I do feel a little less clumsy).


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been breaking mine in a bit over the last few days. The one thing I really notice about the Shell Cordovan is that it has a better looking depth to it than my standard calf shoes. It's like the calf is just pained while the shell really has a deep down color. Anywho, I'll post pics when they are a bit more worn.

I thought the flat laces were neat though being a little too light in color for my taste, I switched back to the provided waxed round laces. Looks pretty cool.


Anyone else have special orders to show?


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mattdeckard said:


> I've been breaking min in a bit over the last few days. The one thing I really notice about the Shell Cordovan is that it has a better looking depth to it than my standard calf shoes. It's like the calf is just pained while the shell really has a deep down color. Anywho, I'll post pics when they are a bit more worn.
> 
> I thought the flat laces were neat though being a little too light in color for my taste, I switched back to the provided waxed round laces. Looks pretty cool.
> 
> Anyone else have special orders to show?


Matt, I am working on a pair of special orders right now. I will discuss and most likely do a big write up on the new special orders in the coming weeks. I am linking my previous thread to yours. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=95708

I think your Shells are fantastic and inspiring. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Distinctive (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice, I like the laces especially. They balance out the shoe


----------



## Jimmy2Dimes (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty cool-looking. I like them!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I do wish they would start offering flat waxed laces. 

Now who else has some custom order shoes?


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> I do wish they would start offering flat waxed laces.
> 
> Now who else has some custom order shoes?


Searching through past posts, here are a few folks that reported having special order AEs.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=658713&postcount=7

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=314769&postcount=63

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=228430&postcount=1


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd like to see that #3 last return... I actually think it's closer to the Strawfut in looks.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> I'm not sure about an Allen Edmonds Orthopedic line. He may be referring to Alden.


Thank you for the correction. I meant Alden.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Matt- Those are the best looking AE's Ive seen in a long time. I really like the look sans the reverse welt, they just so much sleeker. BTW, I've been thinking about having a pair of Leeds made up in Chili grain calf with rubber soles, sort of like the Alden All Weather Walker. I'll wear these with Bills Khakis, and they should be perfect.
Again, great looking shoes!!

Mark S.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks. They are looking even cooler with a bit of a break in. Just not as much of a clodhopper as the reverse welted standard. I do suggest if you special order those Leeds, that you go for the Poron footbed as well.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I was hoping this thread would go further. 

I'm thinking about getting a pair of the Malvern boots in black with Rendenbach single oak soles and the Poron footbed. Since I need a good pair of plain toed black dress shoes with a bit of danceability and a bit more warmth for the ankles.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

What's a Mora boot look like? I thought the Moras were double monk-strap shoes.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mattdeckard said:


> I was hoping this thread would go further.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a pair of the Mora boots in black with Rendenbach single oak soles and the Poron footbed. Since I need a good pair of plain toed black dress shoes with a bit of danceability and a bit more warmth for the ankles.


Matt,

I think this thread will go further. I have a pair of Shell Cordovan Strands on order and I will add them here as well as doing a thread on having them made as well.

G


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Orgetorix said:


> What's a Mora boot look like? I thought the Moras were double monk-strap shoes.


Sorry, I meant the Malvern.

Just changed it in the other post.

I'd love to see the Strand in Cordovan. Much of the reason I'd do the Malvern for a special make for me is because the last has toe room being on the #1 last. The #1 #7 and #3 are pretty much the only styles I can wear. The shoes from those lasts have that broad forefoot you see on many of the pairs of vintage shoes I've run into.


----------



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

What is the cost of AE special order shoes compared to RTW? Thinking mainly of calf or suede, not shell.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

With any leather except Cordovan it's 150 over cost. With the sale on now you save 50.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Cool thread. Your description of the Poron material and its properties interests me greatly. When it comes time to get some brown longwings I think I'll try this route.


----------



## Shoe Fly (Nov 14, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> Matt,
> 
> I think this thread will go further. I have a pair of Shell Cordovan Strands on order and I will add them here as well as doing a thread on having them made as well.
> 
> G


These I'm looking forward to seeing.


----------



## mrchapel (Jun 21, 2006)

Mattdeckard said:


> They really need a Special Order stamp for inside the shoes.
> 
> I'm starting this thread in hopes that others who have gotten special make Allen Edmonds will drop off stories and images.
> 
> ...


Nice shoes! Did those come with those laces or did you buy them from somewhere else? I'm a fan of that type of laces over the standard AE ones. Do you know if I could order those from AE?


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

They are flat laces I hijacked off a pair of Ralph Lauren shoes I have and don't war often. I actually ended up putting the provided round laces back on the Special order shoes.

I know that Leather Soul has their Aldens with flat waxed laces at times and think Alden provides them. I've asked Allen Edmonds and they just don't use flat laces.

The color of the Polo laces just wasn't quite what I wanted so I too am looking for some flat laces. Preferably flatter darker and waxed like the ones Alden has available.

Anyone have input on where to get some?


----------



## cge (Sep 12, 2009)

Not having the reverse welt was an excellent idea! While I dance extensively, I've found that dancing in the AEs I have makes me feel rather clumsy; this could go quite far in alleviating that issue.

However, in cases where I don't change into modern dance shoes, I've usually preferred shoes with very thin soles, and with leather heels. The thick soles and rubber heels of AEs have made me reluctant to purchase them—for dancing, I think the cork is actually a major disadvantage—though I suppose the heels, at least, could be changed for a special order?

How well have these actually worked out for dancing? I don't know what sort of dancing you do (though I believe I met you once at Zale's after SDI?), but I've generally found that swing (and especially jumpy swing) is possible with AEs, while any ballroom, vintage or otherwise, is awkward.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Being a double thick sole they are still much too heavy to do a Collegiate Shag. Great for Balboa and slower Lindy Hop.

My friend "Sailor" Mike
With an example of fast Lindy leading into Collegiate Shag. Thin light soles required.

https://www.youtube.com/user/MattDeckard#p/u/18/_6-RARbUof4

The single soled Allen Edmonds tend to work pretty well for me when dancing, and i like to dance to fast tunes. Since I hate changing shoes from dress shoes to dance shoes I just go with the dress shoes for everything. I have a few pairs of Aris Allen shoes for dancing yet stopped using those in favor of my Allen Edmonds a while ago. I might go with leather heels on them in the future, yet when doing a fast Lindy I tend to like the bit of heel grip. I've never been one for heel slides.

I swing dance. 
Jitterbug, Lindy Hop, Shag, Balboa, Charleston and several other off the wall vintage dances. Also a little ballroom now and again.

And yes, that was me at Zale's house.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

*My Custom Allen Edmonds "Shell" Sheltons,...*

Although they did not come out as I had requested I've never posted pictures and I thought I'd give it a shot.

My issue is that they look to much like Gunboats. I wanted the welt/sole even with the edge of the shoe. I should know the proper terminology because I'm going to send they back.

Oddly enough I had another pair made at almost the exact same time out of a pebbled grain brown leather. Well the color isn't anything like the sample they sent me and the welt of the shoe is very close in. (in short exactly as I wanted these Sheltons to be) I wanted the pebbled grain blutchers to be gunboats ala "Leeds" but they came out sleek looking.

They will both go back. Oddly enough this is the first time I've had any issues with a custom made pair of Allen Edmonds.

I agree in that Allen Edmonds should have a special logo or some means of identifying that a given pair of shoes was custom made for a customer. It would add that final detail to put iceing on the cake.

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08

By mriguy at 2009-12-08


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Do you have any pictures of the pebble grain bluchers?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

No I didn't take any images of the pebble grains before I sent them back,...I should have.

One this particular special order I have really learned an importaint lesson. One needs to have a bit of background in shoe nomenclature in terms of both knowing what you want as well as being able to specify exactly what you want.

The shell saddles I posted above came out okay,...Just not at all as I had pictured them. I don't believe the Shelton is reverse welted and I should not have assumed they would make them like a pair of Sheltons. 

I wanted the pebble grains to be gunboats,...Just like a pair of Leeds. (it's actually exactly what I asked for) But I didn't say "Reverse welt, and single or double leather sole." And I paid the price so to speak.

None the less I'm sure the second time around Allen Edmonds will make them exactly as I want them and I will post images when I receive them.

Now for some Shell cordovan Strands,... And a pair of the new "Augustas" when they become available. And I really like the pictures that have been posted of the new saddle shoes,....Jeeze it never ends!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

What I ordered just today was a pair of MacNeils in black calf and black suede combination, with a single oak Rendenbach sole and leather rubber dovetail heel. No split reverse welt, with Poron footbed.

Should be here in a month or so.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mattdeckard said:


> What I ordered just today was a pair of MacNeils in black calf and black suede combination, with a single oak Rendenbach sole and leather rubber dovetail heel. No split reverse welt, with Poron footbed.
> 
> Should be here in a month or so.


Very cool Matt. I look forward to seeing them. I will also post my latest acqusition pics in this thread.

G


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Mattdeckard said:


> What I ordered just today was a pair of MacNeils in black calf and black suede combination, with a single oak Rendenbach sole and leather rubber dovetail heel. No split reverse welt, with Poron footbed.
> 
> Should be here in a month or so.


Matt,

Is the suede where the broughing (sp?) or the calf?


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Calf on the perforated areas like the toe and where the laces are and calf on the spine.

suede behind the wing-tip and the tongue.

Make sense?


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> With any leather except Cordovan it's 150 over cost. With the sale on now you save 50.


Actually, with all leather (including shell cordovan), the one time surcharge fee for a specially made up pair of Allen Edmonds shoes is $100, NOT $100 This is what the AE customer representatives and the salespeople at the AE flagship store at the Tanger Mall Outlets (the original one-in Riverhead, NY; the new Tanger Mall Outlets is in Deer Park, NY and does NOT have any store that sells any AE products, unfortunately ) told me.


----------



## norcal_1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Actually, with all leather (including shell cordovan), the one time surcharge fee for a specially made up pair of Allen Edmonds shoes is $100, NOT $100 This is what the AE customer representatives and the salespeople at the AE flagship store at the Tanger Mall Outlets (the original one-in Riverhead, NY; the new Tanger Mall Outlets is in Deer Park, NY and does NOT have any store that sells any AE products, unfortunately ) told me.


so if sombody were to do a Special Order, the extra cost is offset by the $100-off sale?

is there a link to the sale - how would you reference it?


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Two tone Macneil's, black calf and black suede. Single oak Rendenbach soul with suicide combination heel and no reverse welt with Poron footbed.

Fantastic in looks... still have to wear them on the dancefloor. They did put a suede spine on the shoes and not the black calf as I requested, yet that's fine. 

I actually think I should have gone with brown suede with the black calf.

What do you think?


----------



## Hoof (Feb 14, 2007)

^^^^ Those look awesome. Love the two-tone calf and suede.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks. Had I known they were going to come out with blue calf I would have waited. Blue calf and black suede would have been sweet!


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

Way nice...enjoy!


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Those black on black MacNeils are awesome. :aportnoy:


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Brogue Suede and Walnut Calf.

Okay... what do you think?


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> Brogue Suede and Walnut Calf.
> 
> Okay... what do you think?


Not my cup of tea (for some reason I always feel spectators look "wrong" with a lighter toe), but I salute your courage sir! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## tokyogator (Oct 24, 2008)

Mattdeckard said:


> Brogue Suede and Walnut Calf.
> 
> Okay... what do you think?


Awesome!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Srynerson said:


> Not my cup of tea (for some reason I always feel spectators look "wrong" with a lighter toe), but I salute your courage sir! :icon_hailthee:


I was going for something I haven't seen.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

They look like they'd be pretty comfortable, what with the suede being where the toes flex. Wasn't it Fred Astair who liked suede shoes for their flexibility while dancing?


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Matt,

Those brown on brown came out great!!! I also like the black on black you posted earlier.

Andy B.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Added some polish... They just look awesome to me. Anywho... now to wear out the soles and have them rebuilt... all in due time.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Mattdeckard said:


> Two tone Macneil's, black calf and black suede. Single oak Rendenbach soul with suicide combination heel and no reverse welt with Poron footbed.
> 
> Fantastic in looks... still have to wear them on the dancefloor. They did put a suede spine on the shoes and not the black calf as I requested, yet that's fine.
> 
> ...


How did I miss this post?!?!? These look fantastic!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mattdeckard said:


> Added some polish... They just look awesome to me. Anywho... now to wear out the soles and have them rebuilt... all in due time.


I love those shoes, I would love a pair in a bit darker leather but not much darker, or maybe a similarly styles combination in the Bel Air for something a bit different. How does one go about ordering a pair of special orders?


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

714 662 7357

Ask for Abby, tell her what you want. Tell her Matt Deckard referred you.

I'd also opt for a poron footbed.

They can burnish the Walnut darker... though you may want to go with a darker brown in general.


----------



## MWSH (Apr 22, 2010)

It would be fantastic if A&E could add an eyelet to a balmoral like the Strand in a customized order. That, of course, would seem to be outside the realm of features that fall under the A&E custimization rubric.

I have been inquiring regarding the extinction of the seven-eyelet balmoral, but have received no satisfactory response as of yet. For an idea of offerings past, just peruse the 1956 catalog, when almost every balmoral featured _seven _eyelets, not five or six: https://issuu.com/allenedmonds/docs/1956-1957-catalog/1.

In any event, my friend just received a customized order of Strands in chili with the Redenbach sole and combination heel. Stunning shoe, better looking than walnut. I, for one, am sending a pair of now discontinued chili Birminghams for refurbishment with Redenbachs. Photos will follow.


----------



## MTM_Master? (Jul 8, 2009)

Just placed an order today for my first custom ordered AE's, in shell cordovan (another first)! I was very impressed with all the different materials available, it makes me wish that I had done this sooner. IMO, AE definitly underplays the custom orders in their stores, but my local store just added a display so it would seem that they are moving forward. Matt, let me ask about your laces, did you request those too? I was under the impression that AE's shipped with thin, round leather laces by default.....Thanks!


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Matt, i like your two tone customs - very nice!

I will be offering meaningful contribution to this thread in a couple of days. Brenda called me today to let me know that my customs are complete. 

Brown Chromexcel Leeds made special on the "5 last" with Toby mini lug sole and Poron footbed.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

YoungClayB said:


> Matt, i like your two tone customs - very nice!
> 
> I will be offering meaningful contribution to this thread in a couple of days. Brenda called me today to let me know that my customs are complete.
> 
> Brown Chromexcel Leeds made special on the "5 last" with Toby mini lug sole and Poron footbed.


please post picture


----------



## AIK1891_RdH (Sep 10, 2009)

I really love that this thread got bumped back up to the front to recapture my imagination: I was already thinking up a special order for the end of the year to get a pair of Manchesters in a brown or dark brown ... now envying the "Brown Suede and Walnut Calf" I'm considering how suede uppers could look on two-tone Manchesters, just with a darker leather like the Brown Burnished Calf shown the AE website MacNeils. 

and I'm also thinking how I could pair the Sand Suede from The Player's Shoe on a pair of two-tone MacNeils. maybe a Sand Suede and Navy Calf ? ... (so much for only one new pair in the 12 months!).


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Alright...here we go: Brown Chromexcel Leeds made special on the "5 last" with Poron insole and Toby Mini-lug Rubber Sole. The "backstory" and lots more pictures in a separate thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...of-a-Kind-Special-Makeup-(Lots-of-Pics-Inside!)


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice write up.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Wouldn't be proper if I didn't put these in this thread. After all, they are special order.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Mattdeckard said:


> As for what one can get through special orders. Any leather that is available through the company can be used to make any shoe that is recraftable and made in the US. You can do any leather they have anywhere.


I figure I'll tag on to this thread as it's title is spot on.
After seeing what was done and the past and emailing AE on what can be done at this point, the rules have seemingly changed.
As I wear a 12C and really like the number 5 last, I'm limited to what can be bought off the shelf.
I inquired on the Fifth St boot, I can get it made but not in shell.
I inquired if I can get a shell Park Avenue, it's std in the 12c but can't be made in shell
So has AE limited customization or does it depend on who you ask?


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Since this thread started, AE has limited customization. I think demand has just gone up a lot in the past year and the ability to keep up with so many custom orders was hard to keep up so they limited the options.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Mattdeckard said:


> Since this thread started, AE has limited customization. I think demand has just gone up a lot in the past year and the ability to keep up with so many custom orders was hard to keep up so they limited the options.


That's a shame, maybe they will get a grip on things in the future. Alden does make a shell cap toe oxford and makes several shell boots.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Cambridge burgundy Shell Cordovan. Done on a #1 last instead of the #5. 
Poron footbed.

I just love the toe room of the #1 last.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet! Do you know if AE would make up a pair of Strawfuts in burgundy and white? It's sort of my dream shoe . . .


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm sure it's easily doable.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Mattdeckard said:


> Cambridge burgundy Shell Cordovan. Done on a #1 last instead of the #5.
> Poron footbed.
> 
> I just love the toe room of the #1 last.


Nice shoes Matt,
Who's arm did you bend to get them to make them, as the custom options seem to be limited to what the options on the website.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think you can get more if you call them personally . . . and mention that you're an AskAndy member.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I think you can get more if you call them personally . . . and mention that you're an AskAndy member.


I didn't have any luck with email and one of the reps that I've dealt with.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

mrp said:


> Nice shoes Matt,
> Who's arm did you bend to get them to make them, as the custom options seem to be limited to what the options on the website.


I got my order in before the new rules were in place. It's also super custom since swapping lasts between styles is very rare. I'v been wearing them a couple days straight... I need to give them some rest.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm still hoping well see more shoes on this page.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

The sales guy at my local menswear / shoe store just got some custom AE's. They are the Shelton - with single oak sole and snuff suede with navy suede saddle. These shoes look great!

Chris


----------



## Wishing I Had It All (Mar 31, 2012)

Is it still possible to still "special order" these with all of the different colored swatches that I have seen in the AE stores, or is it now limited to only the options shown on the website?

I have been interested in a new pair or two of the Sheltons, but was looking to branch outside the standard browns & blacks.

I thought I saw someone say earlier that there has been a change in the program since recently.

Thanks!


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

Wishing I Had It All said:


> Is it still possible to still "special order" these with all of the different colored swatches that I have seen in the AE stores, or is it now limited to only the options shown on the website?
> 
> I have been interested in a new pair or two of the Sheltons, but was looking to branch outside the standard browns & blacks.
> 
> ...


The guy at my local store has snuff suede and navy suede which are not on the website's custom section. He called AE and did the order that way.

You might give them a call and see what they can do.

Chris


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

hohne1 said:


> The guy at my local store has snuff suede and navy suede which are not on the website's custom section. He called AE and did the order that way.
> 
> You might give them a call and see what they can do.
> 
> Chris


crappy cell phone picture of the snuff suede / navy suede Shelton.

Chris


----------



## AIK1891_RdH (Sep 10, 2009)

Mattdeckard said:


> I got my order in before the new rules were in place. It's also super custom since swapping lasts between styles is very rare. I'v been wearing them a couple days straight... I need to give them some rest.





Mattdeckard said:


> I'm still hoping well see more shoes on this page.


Matt, I was ready to pull the trigger on multiple special order pairs and would have been thrilled to post them here, but I was abruptly shot down on all my requests with what basically amounted to an "only what is in the online-customizer" response. My biggest problem/concern is nerve damage in my feet for which I need correct width/shape. Basically, I was told that none of the shoes in my last can be made in other leathers/colors, and none of the other shoes I would like (including MacNeil) can be made in any other lasts.



hohne1 said:


> The guy at my local store has snuff suede and navy suede which are not on the website's custom section. He called AE and did the order that way.
> 
> You might give them a call and see what they can do.
> 
> Chris


I even asked about the Shelton since they were just pictured in this thread and was told that that shoe also is not available custom leathers/colors. Maybe I need to talk to a double-secret insider in customer service?

Can I double check, Matt, that next time I might call I can still ask for Abby and say you referred me through this site? That is unless I can get lucky that Paul reads this and can get me help (I'm realistically hoping for 6-8 pairs total at a rate of 2 pair every six months as I am desperately in need of filling out an inventory of shoes I can wear without extreme pain).
~ Roger
p.s. my nerve condition is often referred to as 'plantar neuroma' and is a result of width constriction damaging nerves between the metatarsals in the feet. I have had great experiences with Julie Scott, a manager & fitter in the Avenue of the Americas AE store in NYC, and so far the 4-234 last in EEE width seems to be my best solution (so far the Dornach is the only shoe since EEEE New Balance sneakers to not cause me almost immediate pain)


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

AIK1891_RdH said:


> Can I double check, Matt, that next time I might call I can still ask for Abby and say you referred me through this site? That is unless I can get lucky that Paul reads this and can get me help (I'm realistically hoping for 6-8 pairs total at a rate of 2 pair every six months as I am desperately in need of filling out an inventory of shoes I can wear without extreme pain).
> ~ Roger
> p.s. my nerve condition is often referred to as 'plantar neuroma' and is a result of width constriction damaging nerves between the metatarsals in the feet. I have had great experiences with Julie Scott, a manager & fitter in the Avenue of the Americas AE store in NYC, and so far the 4-234 last in EEE width seems to be my best solution (so far the Dornach is the only shoe since EEEE New Balance sneakers to not cause me almost immediate pain)


Bump in the hopes that Paul reads it.


----------

